# Polaris Sportsman 800 ATV



## PDowns (Dec 26, 2004)

Has anyone driven or bought on of the new 800's? What was your opinion?


----------



## Derek (Dec 27, 2004)

my dad has an 03 700 Vtwin.....it is ridiculous.  It will go anywhere and anywhere about 75 mph.  He did have a few issues with it overheating but nothing other than that.  When are they going to stop making them bigger....I remember when I was about 5 and saw a Honda Big Red 250 3-wheeler and I thought that was the baddest thing ever.


----------



## Junebug (Dec 27, 2004)

I've heard they are hard to get ahold of from dealers; they're are being bought BEFORE they hit the showroom floor (backorder).  Also have heard some of the bigger (660, 700, 800cc) quads are really hard on components; axles, ball joints, tie rods, tire beads, etc.  The engines simply create too much torque for some of the "weaker" parts. 

Too much power?  A good problem to have!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Dec 27, 2004)

i have driven the polaris 700 v-twin and the kawasaki 700 and the polaris doesn't quite keep up. they are both pretty much equal other than the fact that the kawasaki has a lot more low end power. it will take off so fast that it will sling you off the back. the polaris takes off a little bit slower, granted, at about 50 mph you can gun it and it will start to spin tires. it sounds like it is going to break at any minute though and whenever it gets wet the belts start to slip. the kawasaki is chain driven and sounds like a harley. i believe the price is about the same. we have 2 polaris' and 1 kawasaki and the kawasaki has been thru more than the other 2 combined and hasn't broke yet. the polaris' stay broken.


----------



## Derek (Dec 28, 2004)

if the "pileofhockey" as I call them is faster off the start that the Polaris, I don't want to ride it.   on the Polaris you can adjust the the belt to have either low end or high end power.  I am sure that both will take you wherever you want to go and in a hurry.  

I have never had problem with the belts slippin on our Polaris'. :


----------



## Trizey (Dec 28, 2004)

What's up with the "hole start"   : 

I didn't know that is what an utility ATV was for?

Does anyone need to do 75 mph on a 4-wheeler?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2004)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Does anyone need to do 75 mph on a 4-wheeler?



Uh YEAH!  I do. 

 Man I love nothing more than running my Rubicon 500 with me and D2D on it pulling 400lbs of plow uphill at 50mph!

What a rush

Jim


----------



## Trizey (Dec 28, 2004)

Let me re-phrase this!

Does any *normal* person need to do 75 mph while pulling a 400# plow uphill?


----------



## Trizey (Dec 28, 2004)

I've got an '02 450 Foreman ES and I can't imagine having a bigger machine that this   : 

It has enough power and speed for anything I would want to do, plus it's almost too heavy.  

Back to what this thread was about...  I don't know anyone with the 800 Polaris, but I've heard similiar things like Junebug explained.


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 28, 2004)

my friend has a 800 EFI, I rode it this weekend, It is one bad machine! it has alot more power than the 700. I nailed the throttle and was staring strait up at the clouds! I rode a whealie all the way across camp. the suspension is awsome too.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2004)

Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> Trizey, don't forget that he had my 240 lb butt on the back as well!
> 
> The answer to your question is "NO, there's really no need in doing 50 mph or faster on a 4-wheeler..."
> 
> I would rather have a lot lower gears and stronger lock ups...



Dont forget they cannot get much lower geared that the Rubicon is

Jim


----------



## Guy (Dec 28, 2004)

My buddies have the 700's.  They are always having problems.  CV Joints, belts, etc...  

Besides, The 660 Grizzly takes the Polaris 700 all day long.    

For me, my Kodiak 400 is fine.  Don't need to go 50+ on a 4 wheeler.  I am actually wanting to by that new Kawasaki 610 4x4 Mule.  Guess I am getting old!!


----------



## B Young (Dec 28, 2004)

You guys have failed to mention another great  one. The Suzuki Vinson 500 is pretty tough. If you want a good machine this is it! It will keep up with the Griz 660. I know this because my uncle has one and in the open I hang with him. It has plenty of power, its also a lot better priced. Why spend 8,000 when you can get all you can use for under 6,000. Ive got mine up to 66mph in the open. you dont need much more than that, especially in the woods. It also gets there fast.


----------



## PDowns (Dec 28, 2004)

*Polaris 800 EFI*

Let me clarify why I am asking. I was looking more fore the low end power. I never take my 250cc Polaris Explorer on the road. I use it on my farm and was thinking more of pulling farm equipment & hauling log/rock. Also my Explorer is chain driven.


 :


----------



## PDowns (Dec 28, 2004)

I just got off the phone with the local Polaris Dealer and he talked me out of the 800. He said for farm use, I should not go over the 500 because after that all you gain is take off speed. The 350-500 is where you have the most power on the low end.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2004)

PDowns said:
			
		

> I just got off the phone with the local Polaris Dealer and he talked me out of the 800. He said for farm use, I should not go over the 500 because after that all you gain is take off speed. The 350-500 is where you have the most power on the low end.



So if that is the case...get the Rubicon 500.  Fine machine with a serious amount of power...plus it will haul booty up and down the hills.

Jim


----------



## jrgriggs (Dec 29, 2004)

I have only ridden my friends sportsman 700, but with three of us on it goin up a huge hill i could still get up to 55+  . I cant imagine what an 800 would do


----------



## Trizey (Dec 29, 2004)

The Rubicon that Jim mentioned is a very nice machine.

If you would like to be able to hold a gear while pulling something, try the shiftable 450 Foreman.  More than enough machine for me


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 29, 2004)

You can manually shift the Rubicon as well.

Man have we screwed this thread up or what.  Sorry for pulling it off so far.

Jim


----------



## stumpman (Dec 29, 2004)

polaris ranger is the way to go but it wont pop wheelies and thats ok by me.


----------



## PDowns (Dec 30, 2004)

*Polaris*

I went by the Polaris Dealer today and walked out thinking how I can swing the financing for a 2005 Polaris Sortsman 500 in Mossy Oak Camo. What in the heck am I going to tell the wife. I will have to approach her(very soft/slowly) practical side. It is cheaper than a new tractor, isn't it?     :


----------



## stumpman (Dec 31, 2004)

Its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission my dad just got one and my mom is getting over it she probably wont let him go off with me anymore just kiddin i told her you only live once get what you want.


----------



## mike pearce (Apr 26, 2005)

*polaris 800*

own an 03 700 , and an 800, and the power differance is night and day. if you want more power than you will ever need the 800 is the way to go. either machine is an excellent choice, so that is a decision you will have to make.if i have to choose between the two i would choose the 800


----------



## Muygrande (Apr 26, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Uh YEAH!  I do.
> 
> Man I love nothing more than running my Rubicon 500 with me and D2D on it pulling 400lbs of plow uphill at 50mph!
> 
> ...



Jim you still need help!


----------



## gabowman (Apr 26, 2005)

I bet it'd take a BIG man to sit on that thing! It'd be like straddling a Volkeswagon!!   

GB


----------

